

In Search of Cervantes’s Casket - Vigier
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/01/26/in-search-of-cervantess-casket/

======
andzt
Why is this acceptable? Digging up bones to identify a man who has been dead
for 400 years seems pretty disrespectful. What is the real motivation here?

When I die super famous and having made a profound impact on history, please
let my body decompose in peace.

~~~
pvaldes
Being poor as a rat when he dies, Cervantes never knows that he'll became the
most famous writer in the history of Spain. Their bones should and must have
an accurate tomb to rest. The motivation is the same that lead to the
americans to build the Lincoln tomb, a mix of culture and history
preservation, national pride and personal homage.

Sadly we feel the dichotomy that a lot of spaniards, (brothers, sisters,
fathers, uncles and mothers of somebody) murdered in the civil war and buried
at night as dogs in roads and fields can NOT be recovered for this relatives
(is logically forbidden to exhume a body without a order, an order delaying
for more than 70 years). Absolute lack of interest and deliberate obstruction
of the part of the autorities.

